
Interviewing is Broken - altern8
http://www.stilldrinking.org/interviewing-is-broken
======
trustfundbaby
I was crylaughing all the way through this!

I really wish the steps he proposes at the end were that simple, but with
people at full time jobs a lot of times its not that simple, and even with
that there lots of mistakes to be made

I'd recommend however that everyone read this blog by Aline Lerner, lots of
amazing insights into making the Techincal interview process waaaaay better
[http://blog.alinelerner.com/what-happens-when-you-stop-
relyi...](http://blog.alinelerner.com/what-happens-when-you-stop-relying-on-
resumes/)

------
FreedomToCreate
Sounds about right. Had an 8 hour interview with a fruit company and some of
the questions got pretty ridiculous.

Them: pull out a product they make, "Can you explain in detail how this
product works"

Me: in my head "If I new in detail I wouldn't be applying for this position",
but actually to them "sure but can I have some requirements and limitations on
the design first, and from there began a excruciating interview process.

------
zubairq
Brilliant article! so nice to see someone explain so well why people hate
going to interviews!

